# Rolling Relics Yosemite Ride



## slick

Ok. Well, here it is. May 21st will be the annual Yosemite Rolling Relics/Cyclone Coaster ride. This ride is most definitely the best ride you will attend all year long and is usually an INVITE ONLY ride. So here is your invite to Cabe members. My only request is that i demand a R.S.V.P. here on this thread A.S.A.P. for the BBQ Saturday night to give us a food count as well as a headcount to keep our numbers manageable in the park. 

A close friend of mine who is a professional photographer will also be on the ride so im encouraging you all to bring your best bikes out for him to photograph PLEASE. 

Every year we ride around the Yosemite National Park valley floor all day Saturday with a BBQ dinner afterwards with Lower Yosemite Falls within view as we eat and chat about bikes all night. The BBQ fee for Saturday night is $10 a head for food and drinks. The path is an all paved path which is flat pretty much the whole way around with a couple very minor inclines and downgrades that you won't notice. Nothing unmanageable at all. Photo ops everywhere which we all stop at together as a group. Nobody gets left behind. 

So PLEASE R.S.V.P. here on this thread confirming you, or you and one or two guests. 

P.S. we usually stay at the Yosemite View Lodge in El Portal which is about ten minutes outside the park, but, there is camping as well as lodging inside the park as well. The Park charges a fee of $30 per car load to get inside the park as well. 

Any more questions, please pm me. Thanks and see you on May 21st in Yosemite.
ROLL VINTAGE!!!


----------



## fordmike65

Put me down for 4 so far, with the possibility of 5 total. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65

Pics from last year's ride.


----------



## island schwinn

On the menu this year is my sweet chili marinated chicken breast strips grilled on skewers and a spinach,strawberry,banana salad with raisins on top.pretty sure there will be another salad choice from another attendee.


----------



## Eric

I am RSVPing for 2 

Thanks for putting this on.


----------



## rcole45

RSVP for two. Looking forward to to it.


----------



## DonChristie

This is by far the most awe-inspiring, scenic, breathtaking, unreal, eye-popping ride you will ever do! I did it last year and am I glad I did! Wish I could this year. If you are remotely thinking of going, DO IT!


----------



## mrg

RSVP for 2


----------



## cyclingday

Wouldn't miss it!
Count me in.


----------



## abe lugo

In for two. See you there.


----------



## OC54

I'm in for two also. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Put me down for two.


----------



## fordmike65

5 confirmed for this year's ride. FIREBALL!!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

fordmike65 said:


> 5 confirmed for this year's ride. FIREBALL!!!



I heard about FIREBALL.


----------



## slick

I sort of remember the drink you gave me at the bbq Mike.....it was delicious...but after that was all a blur. So i don't know whst it was but.... THANKS! I'm ready for whatever it was right now actually. Lol

Glad im seeing lots of R.S.V.P.'s guys. Thanks. We're trying to get the food squared away.


----------



## Schwinn499

Im in for one, possibly two. If my buddy bails ill still pay for....and eat, his share.


----------



## pedal_junky

Man, what a great looking ride. Maybe someday for me.


----------



## hellshotrods

I've ridden the valley floor loop and up to mirror lake for several years,  it's an amazing lifetime experience to be there !!!!  (but never taken a vintage bike, maybe someday)


----------



## Flat Tire

I'd really love to do this someday, bucket list for sure!!!!!!


----------



## island schwinn

Should mention,the $30.00 entry fee to the park is good for a full week,so if some want to come back the next day or within the week,you have a pass.


----------



## slick

Bumping up the epic Yosemite ride. This is the view from the end of the ride. This is our bbq dinner spot. Lower Yosemite falls behind us where you can enjoy the sounds of the falls as you munch out and enjoy some great family fun.


----------



## Jrodarod

I'm interested in taking my family of 4. Any kid friendly riders? My 5yr old will need s playmate.


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Hi Slick,

Put me down for two for the ride and BBQ. My father and I will drive up there early Saturday morning.

I would like to know where everybody meets up before the ride?, and the start time?

I go to Yosemite several times per year for Photography but it has been several years since my dad has been back.

I brought him in February of 2010 to take an image of the "Last Light on Horse Tail Fall" and also ride bicycles around the Valley.

Here are a few images from that time...



 



 





*
*


----------



## sld6914

RSVP for 3, everything about it sounds and looks awesome.


----------



## Kustomsoul

RSVP For 2 for both the ride & BBQ. Thank you. We r looking forward to this.


----------



## slick

Ok gang....im officially putting a cap on this ride. So everyone who chimed in here including Mr. Kustomsoul above and anyone who texted either myself or Brian are in. We're officially over 60 riders at this point and it's extremely tough to navigate through the park with pedestrians and even tougher to cook for  60 plus people.  So....we're glad to have you all and can't wait to see you!! If anyone needs to cancel, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, chime in here or text myself of Brian. Thank you all and see you all in a quite a few weeks. Roll Vintage gang...


----------



## Freqman1

This is one on my 'bucket list'! Maybe next year I'll fly out for this one. I hope you all have a great time and take plenty of pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## slick

The Yosemite ride is right around the corner. Only two and a half weeks to go!! The big dilemma, what will you be riding? Hmmm......

My coworker is a professional photographer and will be riding with us so bring your best bikes out and he will photograph them. His photos have been used in many publications and ads.


----------



## fordmike65

Trying to get one ready for this ride, but going to work the next 2 weekends so that I can switch and be able to make it up with you guys. Maybe if I pull a few all-nighters...


----------



## slick

I pulled an all weeker to get the bug eye to Long Beach. Lol. 

Sleep wasn't in my curiculium. Lol


----------



## 37fleetwood

Jrodarod said:


> I'm interested in taking my family of 4. Any kid friendly riders? My 5yr old will need s playmate.



in answer to your question...


----------



## Jrodarod

Nice, looks like my girls will have playmates..


----------



## slick

Unfortunately both my kids will be with my ex that weekend but, im pretty sure a couple other kids will be there.


----------



## Geras81

Put me down for 2


----------



## silvertonguedevil

I'm so doing this next year!


----------



## island schwinn

One of the rare sights to take in.
Second pic is the people transport.I think I figured a way to fit two people this year.


----------



## slick

The question is....what will you be riding in Yosemite? A couple weeks away so i hope you all are getting your rides dialed in? No bike stores within a good 100 miles so, carry extra tubes, swap your tires, etc...be ready.  The path is a completely paved big loop with beautiful views. So be ready to have the time of your life. And the bbq will be EPIC. I promise. No other ride tops this one. San Francisco on the last Saturday of July is a very close 2nd,  but still doesn't top beautiful Yosemite.


----------



## slick

Here's a shot from the valley loop. This shot is honestly the worst photo op of the day. There are sooo many better views than this.


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> The question is....what will you be riding in Yosemite? A couple weeks away so i hope you all are getting your rides dialed in? No bike stores within a good 100 miles so, carry extra tubes, swap your tires, etc...be ready.  The path is a completely paved big loop with beautiful views. So be ready to have the time of your life. And the bbq will be EPIC. I promise. No other ride tops this one. San Francisco on the last Saturday of July is a very close 2nd,  but still doesn't top beautiful Yosemite.



Gettin' there...


 

I'll be there with my usual backpack full of spare parts, tubes,an air pump, snacks and booze. I've been known to save a rider or two at the last couple rides. See you there!


----------



## mrg

A few of us took a little side trip up a hill to a lake, well that's what is left of my pedal (pic doesn't show it to good but looks like it was partially cracked for years) so Mike's bag of spares made the last couple of miles of my ride a lot easier, thanks Mike.

 This looked alot clearer on my phone!


----------



## tech549

I will have to put this on my vacation spot for next year looks awesome!!!


----------



## keith kodish

Decisions,decisions,which bike?










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499

That green on green Lincoln has my vote


----------



## keith kodish

Schwinn499 said:


> That green on green Lincoln has my vote



Late 40 b107 autocycle I've had for 10 years. 400 miles of rides,second owner!  Bought from original owner's widow. Christmas bike,back in 1940![emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

Schwinn499 said:


> That green on green Lincoln has my vote



 my vote to i like it .its super nice . green on green  from bicycle larry


----------



## slick

Here's a reminder gang. There isn't any cell phone service in the park. So...please meet up in front of the Yosemite Lodge at the falls. I think the name of it changed with all the recent name changes but its fairly easy to find. Ill post a photo of the front of the hotel along with the area for the bbq as well which is across the street from the meeting spot.


----------



## island schwinn

A reminder too,if you have a special preference for drinks,you might want to bring it.there will be water,beer and soda as well.
I heard a rumor that the chef really likes Jack & 7 and shocktop raspberry wheat beer


----------



## fordmike65

island schwinn said:


> A reminder too,if you have a special preference for drinks,you might want to bring it.there will be water,beer and soda as well.
> I heard a rumor that the chef really likes Jack & 7 and shocktop raspberry wheat beer



I'll be sure to pack accordingly


----------



## Jordizzle

Just a few from last year


----------



## Boris

Hope you all have a wonderful ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Hefe Grande

slick said:


> Here's a reminder gang. There isn't any cell phone service in the park. So...please meet up in front of the Yosemite Lodge at the falls. I think the name of it changed with all the recent name changes but its fairly easy to find. Ill post a photo of the front of the hotel along with the area for the bbq as well which is across the street from the meeting spot.




Slick is right!

The New Name is posted on a large white board that replaces the original name "Yosemite Lodge At The Falls"

With.....

*"Yosemite Valley Lodge"*

I was pretty disgusted that i couldn't even take a picture of the sign a few weeks ago!


----------



## cyclingday

I still have a hard time believing, that the U.S. Government didn't have the power, to tell the outgoing concessionaire to pack sand over the filing of intellectual property rights on amenity names in the park.
Fortunately, a name is just a name, and it really doesn't matter what you call it.
Especially in a place like Yosemite National Park.
Oh, wait!
Is that still what they call it?
We better make sure that Delaware North didn't take that one too.
We might be riding around in circles trying to find the place, if they changed the name of that too.


----------



## El Hefe Grande

*A little Yosemite History*

Fern Spring Yosemite National Park

Source of Life

Just below this spring is an amazing water filtration system. Rocks and sand filter rain and melting snow as it travels underground from the Valley rim. Fern Spring flows even during the driest part of summer, slowly releasing moisture from winter precipitation.

American Indians consider this spring not only a source of water, but as a source of life. This place has great spiritual significance. Out of concern and respect, local residents and Yosemite Indians worked with the National Park Service to restore this area. They removed litter, protected native plants, and planted ferns which once grew here in abundance.

As you start your drive into the Valley just passed the Pohono Bridge....Fern Spring will be the first pull out on your right.

FYI, many people stop here and fill up their water bottles and empty jugs to gather this spring water.

A few years back I watched a motor home pull up and  fill at least 30 empty milk jugs. Some claim that this is the best water that they have ever tasted...


----------



## fordmike65

El Hefe Grande said:


> *A little Yosemite History*
> 
> Fern Spring Yosemite National Park
> 
> Source of Life
> 
> Just below this spring is an amazing water filtration system. Rocks and sand filter rain and melting snow as it travels underground from the Valley rim. Fern Spring flows even during the driest part of summer, slowly releasing moisture from winter precipitation.
> 
> American Indians consider this spring not only a source of water, but as a source of life. This place has great spiritual significance. Out of concern and respect, local residents and Yosemite Indians worked with the National Park Service to restore this area. They removed litter, protected native plants, and planted ferns which once grew here in abundance.
> 
> As you start your drive into the Valley just passed the Pohono Bridge....Fern Spring will be the first pull out on your right.
> 
> FYI, many people stop here and fill up their water bottles and empty jugs to gather this spring water.
> 
> A few years back I watched a motor home pull up and  fill at least 30 empty milk jugs. Some claim that this is the best water that they have ever tasted...
> View attachment 316695




I'm sure I have a couple of these I can fill up with that tasty spring water.


----------



## 37fleetwood

just curious, I'm wondering if there are any few who would be interested in spending Sunday without the bikes looking for photo ops.
so far both years I've gone to this I've pined at the thought that my photos were limited to the middle of the day and only included things we passed on the bikes. there's so much more of the park to see.
my thought is to buy the weekend pass and spend the night Saturday and get up early and shoot the park, if not all day, at least much of it.


----------



## slick

fordmike65 said:


> I'm sure I have a couple of these I can fill up with that tasty spring water.




Mike we will have a few empties of those after the bbq, right islandschwinn? Lol


----------



## slick

37fleetwood said:


> just curious, I'm wondering if there are any few who would be interested in spending Sunday without the bikes looking for photo ops.
> so far both years I've gone to this I've pined at the thought that my photos were limited to the middle of the day and only included things we passed on the bikes. there's so much more of the park to see.
> my thought is to buy the weekend pass and spend the night Saturday and get up early and shoot the park, if not all day, at least much of it.




The pass is good for 2 days i think. So if you buy it Saturday, Sunday is free.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

fordmike65 said:


> I'm sure I have a couple of these I can fill up with that tasty spring water.



Lol!


----------



## keith kodish

Funny,Yosemite is the first National Park,deeded to the American people back in 1865,there's a plaque in front of the little red schoolhouse,where Teddy Roosevelt &John Muir had a convo,back in 1918,about the need to preserve our national treasures. I was lucky enough to spend most of a year living in the valley,working for Yosemite park& Curry co. as a san jan.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn

fordmike65 said:


> I'm sure I have a couple of these I can fill up with that tasty spring water.




you mean that isn't tasty spring water? I think I just figured out my problem.


----------



## ssc

37fleetwood said:


> just curious, I'm wondering if there are any few who would be interested in spending Sunday without the bikes looking for photo ops.
> so far both years I've gone to this I've pined at the thought that my photos were limited to the middle of the day and only included things we passed on the bikes. there's so much more of the park to see.
> my thought is to buy the weekend pass and spend the night Saturday and get up early and shoot the park, if not all day, at least much of it.



I did that last year to a certain extent. Photography is a major hobby. I took a fair amount of pictures the Friday before. Great shots at tunnel view Friday late afternoon. During the ride, I got good shots, but I also broke away whenever I wanted to and rode to places to get certain photos. The angles had to be played and use of a CP was needed due to the light in the middle of the day. I would then catch up to the "ride" later. I then went back to the park on Sunday for early morning shooting. This year I hope to do the same, except if Tioga Pass is open, I'm going to Mono lake for late afternoon and then the lake circle and back to Mono lake for nighttime shots. Also, lots of photo opps along 120. Probably spend the night in Bishop and hit some more photo opps Monday Morning. I sure hope tioga opens this week. I am checking daily for reports.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## El Hefe Grande

ssc said:


> I did that last year to a certain extent. Photography is a major hobby. I took a fair amount of pictures the Friday before. Great shots at tunnel view Friday late afternoon. During the ride, I got good shots, but I also broke away whenever I wanted to and rode to places to get certain photos. The angles had to be played and use of a CP was needed due to the light in the middle of the day. I would then catch up to the "ride" later. I then went back to the park on Sunday for early morning shooting. This year I hope to do the same, except if Tioga Pass is open, I'm going to Mono lake for late afternoon and then the lake circle and back to Mono lake for nighttime shots. Also, lots of photo opps along 120. Probably spend the night in Bishop and hit some more photo opps Monday Morning. I sure hope tioga opens this week. I am checking daily for reports.
> Cheers, Steve





Hi Steve,

I'm also watching Tioga Pass for the opening...if you compare the 89% snow pack as of April first this year to 92% snow pack in 2009.  Tioga opened on May 19th that year... we are cutting it real close.

I would like to head over Tioga Pass after the ride and find a place to rest in Lee Vining. My Father has never been to Bodie and it would be cool if they would allow us to walk our bikes around the Ghost Town for a few images...


----------



## El Hefe Grande

37fleetwood said:


> just curious, I'm wondering if there are any few who would be interested in spending Sunday without the bikes looking for photo ops.
> so far both years I've gone to this I've pined at the thought that my photos were limited to the middle of the day and only included things we passed on the bikes. there's so much more of the park to see.
> my thought is to buy the weekend pass and spend the night Saturday and get up early and shoot the park, if not all day, at least much of it.





*I just realized that there is a Full Moon on our Saturday.*

This is a perfect time to capture a Moonbow. 

I'm looking for the approximate time that the moon will rise above the valley...usually the day of the full moon its late around 11:30...but I will try to verify that time.

Here is an okay image from June 14, 2011 @ 10:47 pm  f4 iso 400 at 40mm - 5D Mk II


----------



## ssc

Awesome. I am up for giving it a try. Bodie is nice. In order to shoot at night and get access to some of the buildings I am thinking of signing up for a workshop.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## cyclingday

Ok, one week to go, so get those tires and tubes checked out and that chain lubed!
 I've been watching the forecast, and it's anybody's guess as to what kind of weather we're going to get.
Last week looked like snow and rain, but the latest report looks really good. maybe just enough clouds for the shutterbugs, but that's about it.
If you're on the fence about going, then get off the fence, and grab your bike, because I can't think of a better place to gather a bunch of neat old bicycles and like minded enthusiasts, than Yosemite Valley.


----------



## tripple3

I am going now but am not on the RSVP list for BBQ Sat.
May I still eat with Y'all ??


----------



## slick

tripple3 said:


> I am going now but am not on the RSVP list for BBQ Sat.
> May I still eat with Y'all ??




Yes of course.


----------



## slick

Ive had a couple people ask if they should bring anything for the bbq, only problem i see is most of the people that are coming are from L.A. so to keep anything cold would pose a problem. 

Brian and i have everything covered, but if you feel like you want to contribute, feel free. 

Thanks and see everyone Saturday morning! Is it Friday yet????


----------



## El Hefe Grande

*Bodie Ghost Town Update*

I spoke to Katherine at Bodie State Park this morning to see if I could enter the park with a few old bicycles.
 She confirmed that bicycles are allowed in the park.

I explained that we will be civil and would just like to take a few images around some of the old buildings.

I also asked her if they would be okay with some additional old bicycles and she paused.... got on the radio and asked one of the rangers.

He said that bikes are allowed in the park and more are welcome as long as we don't disrupt others.

If you would like to go to Bodie...it will depend on Tioga Pass opening through Yosemite.

They opened up the road this last Saturday and Sunday to bicycle traffic only.

So going to Bodie will depend upon Tioga Pass being opened before this Sunday.  I can see a few So Cal folks considering this as they can drive Hwy 395 going back home on Sunday afternoon...

To learn more about Bodie Ghost Town go to this link HERE  or HERE

Regards

Jerry


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I am looking forward to this weekend - One of the best rides we do PERIOD !!!  A great group - our extended bicycle family makes this trek yearly since 2013 - Yosemite has the most spectacular scenery you'll probably ever see while riding your bicycle - The BBQ inside the park itself makes a great end of the ride get together where everyone shares their day & the typical chit chat before heading back to the rooms for the night to rest up for a lazy trek home the next day with some heading home straight from the BBQ that live near by *

*Last year - John & myself headed to Idaho to pick up a trailer for my truck on the way back to SoCal - We used the Tioga pass which had not opened for the season YET .. We had some BBQ & headed out as soon as we heard the pass might be open - We took off around 5:30pm Saturday - only to find they had closed the pass again since the last snow fell a couple days earlier & they had not cleared the roads completely yet - the other option would've been a 4 hour add on to the trip out to Idaho - which seemed like what we were going to have to do since we HAD to go either way - We got LUCKY - after about 15-20 minutes they let a few of us through & we drove 10 hours straight to get to the trailer - grabbed it - shot back towards SoCal - which ended up being another 20 plus hours of driving where we saw it all - from a deserted graveyard of cool cars & what not - to roads John had never driven & he has seen a lot of the roads across the US - so I was happy to introduce him to these roads too ... great trip where we got back home Monday night around 10pm - *

*This year should be much less adventurous - I look forward to seeing everyone up there for another great memory - Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## island schwinn

this is Yosemite Falls this morning.


----------



## mrg

Falls are going to be great this year with the good snowpak, my weather's different Marty, was looking great now rain & snow (Iphone & it changes every day) either way were riding & BBQ'ing, Tioga pass open for bikes, man that would be a tuff go up (almost 10,000 ft.) but what a wild ride down, don't care what hub you have it would be smokin!, may have to leave it at Bodie (ghost town) along with those rusty cars after that ride. cant wait, 3 more days


----------



## island schwinn

I always use the official Yosemite site for info.it says Tioga opens tomorrow.



https://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/conditions.htm


----------



## slick

Well, a few days to go. My rider is still in pieces in the bike stand, no surprise there if you know me well, but on a good note....our food shopping is done. 

Between Brian and myself we are $450 and some change into this, so i hope everyone that said they are coming will be there, if not, we will have a ton of stuff leftover and empty wallets. Almost 70 people confirmed which is WAY over last year. A good 30 over. Just so everyone knows what goes into this, last year Brian and i stopped less than halfway through the ride to go back and setup and cook around 3pm. We weren't fone until a good 6pm or so with 40 people, so this year will be insane. Next year, changes will have to be made obvious reasons. One the cooking, and two, at some point the park dept. might state we are too big for the trails, too many bikes, too much congestion on the paths for the other tourists enjoying the their time in Yosemite and might ask me to stop doing these rides entirely or make me apply for a permit of some sort which will be extremely pricey. So as i said, next year changes will be made. 

On that note, our meeting spot will be shifted to a parking lot not far away. We will be LEAVING PROMPTLY at 10am. Please be on time. Just come to the front of the hotel and i will personally direct everyone to the other parking lot where the others will be to keep the congestion away from the Yosemite Lodge at the Falls lobby where we typically meet in front of. The less our presence is known, the better. So please be respectful of the pedestrians on the paths. We don't need to upset anyone over a mob of bicycles coming through. 

Thanks to everyone for coming out and see you all in a few days. Pm with any more questions. Thanks Chris and Brian


----------



## DonChristie

Damn! You guys have a great time and I hate you all! Ha! Wish I were there!


----------



## Cory

Well with some snow in the forcast I figured I better find my chains. Only 1 hour later and the garage turned inside out and they are in the car ready to go. Better safe than sorry. [emoji1] [emoji106]

I also forgot how to turn off my Traction control. Just in case anyone else is taking a 2010 Prius. 

Step 1: Set the ignition switch to ON, not READY. To do this press the power button two times, without pressing the brake pedal.

Step 2: While the transmission is still in park (P), fully press the gas pedal two times.

Step 3: Apply the parking brake to ensure that the vehicle will not move during this step. Put the transmission in neutral (N) and fully press the gas pedal two times.

Step 4: Put the transmission back in park (P) and fully press the gas pedal two times. The car will display “!Car!” in the upper left corner of the LCD screen.

Step 5: Press the brake pedal and turn the ignition switch to the start position, without going back to the ready position, to start the engine.

We went up for a weekend in Big Bear 2 years ago and was actually stranded because of not knowing how and having no phone service. This process is not in the owners manual.  I had to walk about a mile in the snow/ice to get phone reception with my family in the car stuck on the side of the road. Fun times, lol.


----------



## tripple3




----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## El Hefe Grande

*Yosemite Weather Update
*
From this web link - HERE


----------



## fordmike65

Better bundle up and swap in some knobbies!


----------



## slick

Yup. Man up. Same thing happened last year. Weather man threatened rain do people got scared of the weather and it ended up being absolutely perfect at 70 degrees and sunshine everywhere. Sunday we drove up to Glacier point and it snowed a little. No big deal. That's why bikes have fenders. A little water won't hurt the bikes. Im sure Bobby and Sue Ann left them on the lawn once or twice while Howdy Doody was on as Dad watered the lawn getting them drenched. What's a little more patina right?


----------



## cyclingday

Hey, guys!
I heard, there's a new bike route to the top of Yosemite Falls.
I thought if the rain and snow didn't pose enough of a challenge, maybe we could try riding to the top.
It would be the ultimate coaster brake challenge on the way back down.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg

Got your studded tires for that Marty, yea last yr rained & snowed a little on fri & sun and was perfect for the ride and BBQ, no matter what it will be great. ride vintage & see ya there!


----------



## fordmike65

I _was _gonna take a nice original paint bike, but might end taking a beater due to weather conditions. We're still going tho!


----------



## Cory

cyclingday said:


> Hey, guys!
> I heard, there's a new bike route to the top of Yosemite Falls.
> I thought if the rain and snow didn't pose enough of a challenge, maybe we could try riding to the top.
> It would be the ultimate coaster brake challenge on the way back down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm in, and I'm sure I could talk tripple3 into it. CHARGE!!!


----------



## cyclingday

I've got the same dilemma.
The bikes are going to be in an open bed pickup for transport, so now I'm thinking something a little more rough and tumble, that I don't mind sitting out for three days of weather.


fordmike65 said:


> I _was _gonna take a nice original paint bike, but might end taking a beater due to weather conditions. We're still going tho!


----------



## fordmike65

Probably be a toss up between the Merc and the Colson double bar


----------



## Cory

slick said:


> Well, a few days to go. My rider is still in pieces in the bike stand, no surprise there if you know me well, but on a good note....our food shopping is done.
> 
> Between Brian and myself we are $450 and some change into this, so i hope everyone that said they are coming will be there, if not, we will have a ton of stuff leftover and empty wallets. Almost 70 people confirmed which is WAY over last year. A good 30 over. Just so everyone knows what goes into this, last year Brian and i stopped less than halfway through the ride to go back and setup and cook around 3pm. We weren't fone until a good 6pm or so with 40 people, so this year will be insane. Next year, changes will have to be made obvious reasons. One the cooking, and two, at some point the park dept. might state we are too big for the trails, too many bikes, too much congestion on the paths for the other tourists enjoying the their time in Yosemite and might ask me to stop doing these rides entirely or make me apply for a permit of some sort which will be extremely pricey. So as i said, next year changes will be made.
> 
> On that note, our meeting spot will be shifted to a parking lot not far away. We will be LEAVING PROMPTLY at 10am. Please be on time. Just come to the front of the hotel and i will personally direct everyone to the other parking lot where the others will be to keep the congestion away from the Yosemite Lodge at the Falls lobby where we typically meet in front of. The less our presence is known, the better. So please be respectful of the pedestrians on the paths. We don't need to upset anyone over a mob of bicycles coming through.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for coming out and see you all in a few days. Pm with any more questions. Thanks Chris and Brian



Hey Slick, let me know if you have any deficit with your money out on the food/supplies and I have not problem pitching in more money. I am just so stoked you put this together and I get to go. THANKS!


----------



## slick

cyclingday said:


> Hey, guys!
> I heard, there's a new bike route to the top of Yosemite Falls.
> I thought if the rain and snow didn't pose enough of a challenge, maybe we could try riding to the top.
> It would be the ultimate coaster brake challenge on the way back down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Im ready!! Ill take the downhill challenge if Frank pulls me uphill. Lol. Better have a bunch of rags ready to sop up the leaky hubs like Lombard Street all over again. Lol


----------



## keith kodish

My rider is so giving me grief. Came from Maine,so a little weather wont kill it. Broke 33 out of 36 spokes trying to true the front rim! Tossing a new departure 2 speed on it for my old bones!



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Rain ... If you go to the weather channel ( weather.com ) - the weather changes by the minute - In the last week it has been "sunny" to "rain" ( if you look close it is in the pm hours ) to everything in-between ..... PLUS where is the weather probe in Yosemite located ... how many have you found the weather man to be correct in the first place - the only job in the World you can keep w/o being fired for being wrong most of the time .... Last year it was snow covered until a few days before - the day of the ride the clouds parted & we had a sunny clear day for the ride & those who wore their skirts & cancelled the last minute were bummed they didn't come - I am in either way - if it happens to rain - one less bicycle to wash down - bring a hat - leave the skirt at home & ride vintage - Frank*


----------



## island schwinn

Well said,Frank.just show up and ride.


----------



## bicycle larry

keith kodish said:


> My rider is so giving me grief. Came from Maine,so a little weather wont kill it. Broke 33 out of 36 spokes trying to true the front rim! Tossing a new departure 2 speed on it for my old bones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



 that 2 speed is a good idea . i think i am going to put one in one of my monarks!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclingday

Actually, Frank.
 A skirt is the best way to ride in the rain. Bare legs dry off fast. I think we should all wear skirts, that way we could use any bathroom we want.


----------



## Cory

cyclingday said:


> Actually, Frank.
> A skirt is the best way to ride in the rain. Bare legs dry off fast. I think we should all wear skirts, that way we could use any bathroom we want.



Pass,
I will definitely be riding in the front of the pack.


----------



## slick

After reading the last 6 posts, im cracking up over here! Great way to start my Friday. 

My shop rented Sacramento drag strip for tomorrow so all of our crew and customers get to race their cars we built and tuned. My dad is taking his 9 second 1951 Henry J, me, ill be racing one of my Shelbys. Im hoping to do a 5 minute pass down the quarter. Lol. 

Are we in Yosemite yet......?


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> After reading the last 6 posts, im cracking up over here! Great way to start my Friday.
> 
> My shop rented Sacramento drag strip for tomorrow so all of our crew and customers get to race their cars we built and tuned. My dad is taking his 9 second 1951 Henry J, me, ill be racing one of my Shelbys. Im hoping to do a 5 minute pass down the quarter. Lol.
> 
> Are we in Yosemite yet......?




If I had a hitch on the Marauder, I'd throw the bikes on it and meet up with you guys


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> If I had a hitch on the Marauder, I'd throw the bikes on it and meet up with you guys



I like the next Vid You posted...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

*I went last August, the falls were dry but the weather was great!*


----------



## mrg

Last yr we rode in the rain on fri. sun/clouds on sat. and a little hiking in the rain & snow on sunday, its May in the high sierra (paradise), well take what we get and its all good this time of year, not to hot not to cold, see ya there!


----------



## island schwinn

Forgot to ask,will there be shirts made for the ride this year again?they were killer last year.


----------



## cyclingday

The last I heard, was no new shirts this year.
I think Frank has some left over from last year, that can be purchased Saturday morning.
Don't quote me on that though, because I've been known to be wrong from time to time.

P.S.
The bike rental shop has their shirts available, which are pretty cool, if the Frank connection strikes out.
You know what they say?
Yosemite Valley, Rolling Relics/Cyclone Coaster Vintage Bike Ride.
Been there, done that, bought the T Shirt!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Hopefully he has some, I'd like to grab one.


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Hey Slick,

I can bring a 10 x 10 easy up to help shelter the food table...but I don't think that the park will allow us to put one up around the falls bbq area?

If we were at Cathedral Beach or El Capitan Picnic area it might be allowed?

Do you have a plan B if it is a little wet during those times?


----------



## keith kodish

bicycle larry said:


> that 2 speed is a good idea . i think i am going to put one in one of my monarks!!!!! from bicycle larry



Larry,this old beast has given me more grief than you would believe. Wish my twin flex's fenders were back from Sonoma,I'd be rolling that!




Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish

Cory said:


> Pass,
> I will definitely be riding in the front of the pack.



Why do ye think Scotmens wear kilts? Sheep don't hear zippers![emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## slick

El Hefe Grande said:


> Hey Slick,
> 
> I can bring a 10 x 10 easy up to help shelter the food table...but I don't think that the park will allow us to put one up around the falls bbq area?
> 
> If we were at Cathedral Beach or El Capitan Picnic area it might be allowed?
> 
> Do you have a plan B if it is a little wet during those times?





No easy ups. We will be fine. This needs to stay low key. Our BBQ area is close by Lower Yosemite falls as you are exiting the falls heading back towards Yosemite Lodge at the Falls. Their is multiple parking lots by the Lodge. So park there so we will be centrally located after the bbq  close by the cars.


----------



## slick

So this is today in Yosemite up at Glacier Point. My buddy Mike is up there as we speak and just took these an hour ago. We will see what tomorrow brings. The elevation right here is around 6k feet. The valley floor is 5k feet. So see everyone in the morning. Meet up at 9am and leave at 10am.


----------



## johnnybent

slick said:


> View attachment 319561
> So this is today in Yosemite up at Glacier Point. My buddy Mike is up there as we speak and just took these an hour ago. We will see what tomorrow brings. The elevation right here is around 6k feet. The valley floor is 5k feet. So see everyone in the morning. Meet up at 9am and leave at 10am.
> 
> View attachment 319560



I have the same bike...I really want to take mine since seeing this.


----------



## tripple3

No rain as of yet. Been here on the valley floor since 2:00


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Awesome!

Glacier Point is on the to do list...maybe Sunday morning....hopefully they will have the road open... at 7200 ft in elevation it might snow up here overnight... The Park service is paranoid when a little dusting is on the ground...they may allow snow tires but you will still need to show that you have chains!


----------



## tripple3

Cory and I rode to the Falls this morning and that is the only place that it is wet on the ground....


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Awesome...looks like fun. 
What's the difference between a lawyer and a vacuum cleaner?
The vacuum cleaner has the dirt bag on the inside.


----------



## mrg




----------



## Schwinn499

Got up before the butt crack of dawn this morning to watch the park light up.


----------



## Schwinn499

What a beautiful World...


----------



## Schwinn499

If you know me at all...you know I like to eat. On top killing about 10 chicken kabobs and two plates of that amazing bananna spinich and strawberry salad, I woke up with an appetite. So after I strolled around the valley in the early am hours I drove out to Mariposa to one of my favorite restaurants EVER. I chowed down to say it lightly.












..I cleaned every plate.


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks for the hot tip, Cody.
Dinner at the Charles St. Dinner House was delicious.
Pictures from the ride to come.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499

cyclingday said:


> Thanks for the hot tip, Cody.
> Dinner at the Charles St. Dinner House was delicious.
> Pictures from the ride to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



AWESOME!

That Alfredo tho! I killed a ribeye dinner and a bowl of it last time I was there. House made fresh pasta....enough said.

Who got Mocha fudge pie?


----------



## cyclingday

We're just putting the finishing touches on the Peanut Butter Creme Brûlée and the Hot Fudge Sundae's.


----------



## keith kodish

Bummin real hard I didn't get to make it. Problems at home made it necessary for me to be here,instead of rollin' at one of the few places I'm grateful to have lived. Glad my buddies got to make it,looks like a fine time was had by y'all! ; (

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg

Thanks Chris, Brian and everybody else that put this ride on,another great weekend guys!, and for all you that showed good to see & ride with ya, for all you no shows, you snoozed you loosed!!  


 

 

 Last view of the Valley on our was out


----------



## island schwinn

I only took a couple pics.
Thanks to all that came out and made the day special.the no shows really missed out on a good time and good weather.it didn't rain until just before dark.


----------



## cyclingday

I just rolled in at 1:00 am.
As always, we tried to have some fun amongst the grandeur that Mother Nature and the old American bicycle makers provided us.
Yosemite National Park and the Rolling Relics/Cyclone Coaster crew are national treasures to be sure.
At least in my eyes anyway.
It was good to see everyone again, I'm already looking forward to the next ride.
Great bikes, people, places & times!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I'm confused by this picture......




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## slick

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'm confused by this picture......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Oh it gets better....he rode it around eith a smile.


----------



## Freqman1

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'm confused by this picture......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Frickin traitor! Should be banned from ever riding a Huffman product again.... V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

Thanks for the pics! I gotta do this one. Hopefully next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO

It was a great  day lots of fun







Last pic was on the way home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx




----------



## fordmike65

Another memorable trip with good friends. So....when's next year's ride?!?!?




 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





After 2 days of riding, the Merc had enough...




View attachment 320334


----------



## fordmike65

So many beautiful sites to behold in Yosemite Nat'l park...

Countless gorgeous waterfalls.


 

 

Spotted a Huffy roaming the meadow


 

Marty trying to sneak up and catch a ride on the bear in the distance.





Interrupted a secret sinister Schwinn meeting.


 

Even came across a petrified duckbill dinosaur.


----------



## RJWess

Like the look of the stem on your bike. Always a bonus to gain some extra room.


----------



## rcole45

Had a great time riding in Yosemite with my friends. Special thanks to all involved in making this happen, especially Chris and Brian who make the BBQ happen.Looking forward to July and SF.


----------



## cyclingday

Here's a few more pics, for posterity.


----------



## Schwinn499

"Marinate the whole kitchen!"

"Hey your those Ssssswinn guys huh?!"

"Hey, thats a Huffy"

"Yeah....we shoulda brought Jengo!"

"Hidalgo!"

And my favorite..

"Thats the coolest bike EVER!"...points at Merc, completely ignores the Arrow sitting next to it..


----------



## fordmike65

Schwinn499 said:


> "Marinate the whole kitchen!"
> 
> "Hey your those Ssssswinn guys huh?!"
> 
> "Hey, thats a Huffy"
> 
> "Yeah....we shoulda brought Jengo!"
> 
> "Hidalgo!"
> 
> And my favorite..
> 
> "Thats the coolest bike EVER!"...points at Merc, completely ignores the Arrow sitting next to it..



Literally laughing my A$$ off over here! Priceless memories!!!


----------



## cyclingday

Or the Japanese tourists sitting on my bike, looking for the place to put the quarter while taking pictures.
It won't surprise me, if we see a bike from the orient, in about a year or so, that looks exactly like a 1942 Huffman.

Hilarious!


----------



## Schwinn499

cyclingday said:


> Or the Japanese tourists sitting on my bike, looking for the place to put the quarter while taking pictures.
> It won't surprise me, if we see a bike from the orient, in about a year or so, that looks exactly like a 1942 Huffman.
> 
> Hilarious!



Mikes face was priceless...he was more upset than you...


----------



## tripple3

Had to wait for some signal to load...


----------



## tripple3

I love  Yosemite  valley; super glad I went. thanks to slick and Brian for setting it up and cooking...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

cyclingday said:


> Or the Japanese tourists sitting on my bike, looking for the place to put the quarter while taking pictures.
> It won't surprise me, if we see a bike from the orient, in about a year or so, that looks exactly like a 1942 Huffman.
> 
> Hilarious!




They were all over the Penny Farthing too! :eek:


----------



## cyclingday

I like this picture.
It looks like everyone's waiting see if Mike's going to make it or not.

 He emerges from the door to a proclamation of,


"It is alive!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn

too bad noone got a pic of the little Asian lady who was ready to place her order for chicken.she thought we were selling it.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

And good thinking Mike on those shower caps/seat covers!


----------



## 37fleetwood

a few of my photos of day one.
(yeah, I didn't know there was a day two either)


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## 37fleetwood

ok, this is it for day one. don't look too critically, I only took my compact camera.


----------



## Jordizzle

Had such a great time!! It was cool meeting some of you for the first time and seeing some of you again... Big shout out to Brian and Lola for all their hard work feeding us all!! This is an epic ride as always and I hope we can keep the tradition alive


----------



## island schwinn

Mrs.island and Karla.


----------



## mrg

Great weekend guys, what are we doing next weekend?


----------



## fordmike65

mrg said:


> Great weekend guys, what are we doing next weekend?




The Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride of course!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/next-monrovia-foothill-flyers-make-up-ride-saturday-may-28th.90699/


----------



## slick




----------



## El Hefe Grande

Thank you to Chris for putting together a memorable day and Chef Brian for cooking up some great chicken !


Day One


----------



## El Hefe Grande

The Morning of Day Two


----------



## tripple3

Super nice to stay on the valley floor and ride when you wake up.



Bummer when your bike falls in the river


----------



## El Hefe Grande

The Afternoon of 

 

 Day Two


----------



## El Hefe Grande

ELLERY LAKE

This lake is located just outside of the Eastern Gate

The elevation is 9538


----------



## El Hefe Grande

Bodie Ghost Town

This would be another great place for a half day visit....they will let you ride your bike around.

It took us about 3 1/2 hours to get here and we had an hour to photograph...


----------



## Cory

This guy is such a clown. Laughing at (with) him the whole trip.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Brace yourselves, Day two is about to begin!


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## 37fleetwood

...and done!
as has been mentioned, special thanks to everyone who put this together, and all who came, and especially Brian who took his time away from the ride to cook for us all. the "El Bri-O-Loco" was fantastic!


----------



## 37fleetwood

Freqman1 said:


> Frickin traitor! Should be banned from ever riding a Huffman product again.... V/r Shawn




all part of being an ambassador for the better brands, sometimes you have to do things you'd rather not do.


----------



## island schwinn

too bad I didn't snap a picture of my BBQ laying in the road where my wife dumped it.she took a turn too fast near home and off it went.
I got it all straightened out and working again for next time.think I'll drive home next year.


----------



## Cory

There were a few of us standing around the bronze "Yosemite Falls" map and we had a talk. 









 

And my personal favorite. .


----------



## hellshotrods




----------



## El Hefe Grande

Hey Scott,

Was this taken with your Sunglasses as a Polarizer?


----------



## Schwinn499

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 321162



Oh wow...imma have a lot of fun with this.


----------



## fordmike65

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 321162




You do miss me don't you. Save this pic & stare at it next time I'm out of town


----------



## dougfisk

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 321162




Are you trying to imply that fordmike polished all the shiny spots on those statues?  :eek:


----------



## slick

Here are a few more....


----------



## slick

Some more of all of my great friends who showed up. Thanks to everyone for msking the trek up to Yosemite. It was a perfect weekend once again. Until next year....


----------



## fordmike65

dougfisk said:


> Are you trying to imply that fordmike polished all the shiny spots on those statues?  :eek:




Oh, I've got something he can polish RIGHT HERE!


----------



## 37fleetwood

El Hefe Grande said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Was this taken with your Sunglasses as a Polarizer?




no, that one has a weird brown tint to it. this one is just the camera and a little tweaking in post.


----------



## hellshotrods

MOST PEOPLE WOULD CRACK A SMILE IF THEY WERE SITTING IN BETWEEN 3 BEAUTIFUL GIRLS..........

BUT HEY....Maybe he needs to sit in-between  a few guys for that to happen.:eek:


----------



## Cory

fordmike65 said:


> Oh, I've got something he can polish RIGHT HERE!



Why do I feel like I just got hit with shrapnel?


----------



## fordmike65

Cory said:


> Why do I feel like I just got hit with shrapnel?



Sorry Cory. Didn't mean for you to get caught in the crossfire. That was aimed right at Dave (hellsnotrods). [emoji57]


----------



## tripple3




----------



## fordmike65

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 321367
> View attachment 321374
> 
> MOST PEOPLE WOULD CRACK A SMILE IF THEY WERE SITTING IN BETWEEN 3 BEAUTIFUL GIRLS..........
> 
> BUT HEY....Maybe he needs to sit in-between  a few guys for that to happen.:eek:




That's it. You better be at this Saturday's Monrovia Ride. The last thing you'll see is my SMILE as I toss a stick into your spokes!

BTW, please stop trying to hit on me. It's bad enough in public. Now on the Cabe? You're just embarrassing yourself Dave. For the last time I won't let you ride on my handlebars. It's just too uncomfortable...


----------



## slick

My coworker Heath who was on the mountain bike taking photos posted some up on his website. www.vanderpoolphoto.com
Click on the 3 bars in the middle up on top of the page, then proofing galleries, then password is...   slick
Check it out. He took some neat shots.


----------



## 37fleetwood

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 321392



so, help me understand why you've reposted a photo I already posted in this very thread?


----------



## tripple3

37fleetwood said:


> so, help me understand why you've reposted a photo I already posted in this very thread?



To change the subject, and to show which group was actually at the map. 
I like pictures


----------



## island schwinn

I think I captured the true beauty and splendor of the weekend with this shot.not bad for an IPhone camera.


----------



## mrg

Hu?


----------



## El Hefe Grande

This image is from Slick's photographer friend.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 321162



Ha... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers

37fleetwood said:


> in answer to your question...



Heartbreakers so cute


----------



## Pedal pushers

Wish Betty's was still around. That was a pretty cool store. Oh yeah (yawn) your bike is cute too.


----------



## Pedal pushers

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 321367
> View attachment 321374
> 
> MOST PEOPLE WOULD CRACK A SMILE IF THEY WERE SITTING IN BETWEEN 3 BEAUTIFUL GIRLS..........
> 
> BUT HEY....Maybe he needs to sit in-between  a few guys for that to happen.:eek:


----------

